# Best Homemade Tools >  2 x 72 Belt Grinder and Small Wheel Attachment

## garycullen

I made a belt sander and small wheel attachment for my shop. The rubber rollers are from 3/4" to 2-1/2" They can index at 45 degrees around the circumference using the 5/16" spring plunger. I also made a platen (6" long) that I have to drill the mounting holes for. The whole unit is able to be turned on its side. Please ask any questions and I will be happy to answer them.
I also made rollers that ride on the grit side of the belt so it can be adjusted to reach down a 4 to 5 inch slot.

----------

Arcadia (Apr 25, 2017),

Jon (Jul 4, 2016),

lanemfg (Jul 5, 2016),

lazarus (Jul 7, 2016),

mattthemuppet (Aug 12, 2016),

obt@charter.net (Feb 26, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jul 6, 2016),

rendoman (Jul 5, 2016),

SRCowan (Dec 16, 2017),

thoms_here (Nov 21, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 17, 2016),

voodoo59 (Aug 1, 2016),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 8, 2016),

Yaculls (Jul 4, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Great first post; welcome to HomemadeTools.net garycullen  :Welcome: 

We'll get this one indexed and added to the homemade tools encyclopedia.

----------


## Yaculls

Gary, what a grate job, I Love it!
David

----------


## DIYer

Thanks garycullen! We've added your Belt Grinder Attachment to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: garycullen's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Belt Grinder Attachment
 by garycullen

tags:
grinder

----------


## garycullen

Thank you for the compliment! I truly appreciate it.

----------


## Paul Jones

Gary,

Fantastic build and great detail on the small wheel attachment parts. What type of coating did you use on the small wheel attachment supports? 

Regards,
Paul Jones

----------


## garycullen

Paul,
Thank you for the compliment! The parts are just sand blasted. I make parts for the mailing business and used to sand blast arms that were used on the machine. 
My neighbor did these for me, but I used to just have a table top sand blasting cabinet.
I used to use just play sand that any big box store sells in 40 pound bags. Any blast media will work.( Sand, Glass bead, silicon carbide, whatever is cheap) It gives a nice finish but the parts do have a slight texture.
Some guy recently told me that baking soda is also used. I would think in gives a smoother finish.

----------

Paul Jones (Jul 8, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations garycullen - your Belt Grinder Attachment is the Tool of the Week!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:





We've also added the wrench-on-pedestal award to the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:


Just PM me your details (size, black/white color choice, and mailing address) and we'll get your award sent out.

Congratulations again and nice work. It's very rare to win this award on your first post!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## garycullen

Jon,
THANK YOU!
I am honored and just speechless to win the award.
I am going to brag to all my friends (One) HA,HA
Please send a black shirt, Size Extra Large. I might not wear it as I think I will frame it in my shop.
My Address is:
Gary Cullen
Direct Mail Equipment Service
14460 Edison Drive
Suite D
New Lenox, IL 60451
Thank you again!

----------

